# Santos and the "baixada" booming coast of São Paulo



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Not very far of the Megalopolis of Latin america,there is the place where people from São Paulo city relax and where is the largest port of South America and growing cities.

*Santos,the largest city of São Paulo coast.*


Santos por FADB, no Flickr


Santos por FADB, no Flickr
*By: Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5439743969/sizes/l/in/photostream/









*By Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5428553303/sizes/l/in/set-72157625881278399/









*By: Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5429157188/sizes/l/in/set-72157625881278399/









*By: Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5373293363/sizes/l/in/set-72157625754182261/









*By: Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5440331366/sizes/l/in/set-72157625909783627/









*By: Tadeu_Nascimento*http://www.flickr.com/photos/tadeu__nascimento/5378723204/sizes/l/in/set-72157625756410095/


Praça das Bandeiras - Santos por Celso Pimentel, no Flickr


Praça das Bandeiras por fєufα ♥, no Flickr


Jardins de Santos por Daniel Pascoal , no Flickr


Praia de Santos, São Paulo por B r u N N o, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Guarujá by me 2011 April 21st morning*
with a cellphone


Foto0090 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


Foto0091 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


Foto0095 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


Foto0085 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr


Foto0087 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr

*BRAZILIAN AUTUM IS HARD*

Foto0098 por Jepfreitas, no Flickr

*more Guarujá by other people*


Guaruja as mais belas praias do litoral paulista por guarujaweb, no Flickr


Guaruja as mais belas praias do litoral paulista por guarujaweb, no Flickr


Guaruja as mais belas praias do litoral paulista por guarujaweb, no Flickr

*Beach life*


Gatas - Praia do Tombo - (Guarujá) por Renan Oliveira., no Flickr


Junior Argentino - Praia do Tombo (Guarujá) por Renan Oliveira., no Flickr


Dodo Veiga - Praia do Tombo (Guarujá) por Renan Oliveira., no Flickr


Praia do Tombo - Guarujá - SP por Diegosanli, no Flickr

*Guarujá since Maluf peak*


Vista do Morro do Maluf - Pintangueiras-Guarujá por Ricardo Perrella, no Flickr


Morro do Maluf por Melissa Marques, no Flickr


Vista do Cantão do Maluf - Pitangueiras-Guarujá-SP por Ricardo Perrella, no Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beach life*


Gatas - Praia do Tombo - (Guarujá) por Renan Oliveira., no Flickr
These brazilian girls are hot! :banana: :devil:


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

The seafront is magnificent. How good is public transport between SP and Santos? Is there still a railway connection? Thanks.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

geoff189d said:


> The seafront is magnificent. How good is public transport between SP and Santos? Is there still a railway connection? Thanks.


There are not railway 

but a perfect highway called Imigrantes


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ during holiday time it use to take more than 5 hours to get from SP to Santos or other cities in the coast


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

More pictures on the next page


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

xrtn2 said:


> There are not railway
> 
> but a perfect highway called Imigrantes


What? There is a railway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrada_de_Ferro_Santos-Jundiaí


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks for info and pics.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Ilhabela-paradise of SP north coast*


Ilhabela por Cris ?, no Flickr


Ilhabela_Sul012_001 por silvioefernandes, no Flickr


Ilhabela, São Paulo, Brasil (39) por Ira Gucci, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Riviera de São Lourenço beach*


PRAIA DE SAO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA SP, BRAZIL. por mauroguanandi, no Flickr


PRAIA DE SAO LOURENÇO, BERTIOGA SP, BRAZIL. por mauroguanandi, no Flickr


Riviera de São Lourenço (Bertioga), São Paulo. por Pamela Santos., no Flickr


Riviera de São Lourenço (Bertioga), São Paulo. por Pamela Santos., no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Comments guys to the next page =D


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

My favorite coastal city is Ubatuba.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah I'll show it on next page


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Projetos em santos*

*U/C*




































*U/C*









*U/C*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cqueiroz/5647641685/


Ilha Porchat - São Vicente/SP BRASIL por RRVenancio, no Flickr


Vista de São Vicente 1 por ana_feliciano, no Flickr


Terraço Chopp por ana_feliciano, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Barra do Una beach(São Sebastião town)*

BARRA DO UNA por Tha Steiger, no Flickr


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

I would live in and around Santos if i lived in Sao Paulo State Brazil. 

Nice Pictures :cheers:


----------



## Karabuy (Feb 16, 2010)

amazing thread


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Old Rio-Santos highway*


Rio-Santos por Vinícius Luiz, no Flickr


praia da fazenda, ubatuba, litoral paulista, estrada rio santos_8818 por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Litoral Paulista, Ubatuba_ por Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, no Flickr


Foggy day at Rio-Santos federal road / Nuvens na Rio-Santos por dnncarioca, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Old Santos*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanlambauer/5593544287/in/set-72157594428483439









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanlambauer/5462007108/in/set-72157594428483439


centro de santos  por Guilherme Lousada, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Maresias*


L1010379 por racketeers, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Enseada Beach-Guarujá town*


*a small "favela" on the hill*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rjs_eng/4403934700/


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Santos aerial by Urbano Santista *


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Guarany Theater-Santos*


Foyer - Teatro Guarany, Santos - Brasil por Julio Domingues, no Flickr


Teatro Guarany por Edson Grandisoli. Natureza e mais..., no Flickr


Teatro Guarany por Berenice Kauffmann Abud, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Benedito Calixto art gallery*


Pinacoteca Benedito Calixto por Thiago Souto, no Flickr

*Independence square-Santos*


Praça da Independência por Thiago Souto, no Flickr


----------



## HMMS (Mar 10, 2010)

Santos is very nice city, I lived there.....I have brothers who still live there!!!!!!!!!!


I know Guarujá and Ubatuba, Even on my vacation in February, I'll go spend a few days in Ubatuba.

The coastal towns of São Paulo are really very good, I think many tourists who come for the world cup 2014 will love to know them, even in winter !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*São Sebastian-Northern São Paulo state coast*


São Sebastião por 'Giselle Trevisan, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Sirena open club-Maresias town,northern São Paulo state coast*


Sirena - Maresias/SP - Festa do Branco por Arq.FabianaCosta, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Café de la Musique Beach club-Santos metro area(Guarujá city)*


Cafe De La Musique - Beach Club São Pedro por Rodrigo Brandassi, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Tombo Beach-Guarujá city*


09/jan/2012 por guaruja_sp, no Flickr

*Asturias Beach-Guarujá city*


Asturias pano por Dante Laurini Jr, no Flickr

*Enseada Beach-Guarujá city*


Guarujá (3) por Hotu Matua, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Praia Grande city-Santos metro area*










By:k4michel


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing updates from Sao Paulo....:cheers:


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Santos


SANTOS - SP por sergioavelino, no Flickr


SANTOS - SP por sergioavelino, no Flickr


SANTOS - SP por sergioavelino, no Flickr


SANTOS - SP por sergioavelino, no Flickr


----------

